

Less is Better: Interview with DHH - bpung
http://uxmagazine.com/strategy/less-is-better

======
mrshoe
This interview is from a couple years ago, but the article gives no indication
of that aside from this note at the very bottom in italics:

 _This article was originally published on the User Interface Resource Center
(UIRC). For more info, please see<http://uxmag.com/uirc> _

Just FYI...

------
codexon
This sounds like an embrace of the famous "worse is better essay".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worse_is_better>

~~~
wgj
Why are people down voting this? It's not spam or trolling. It's a valid
comment, and a useful link.

------
yosho
How do you decide when less is more, and when more is better?

There seems to be this optimal balance that he alludes to, but never really
discusses with exact detail.

------
quellhorst
Less audio links would be better. Looking at the comments on the post, I see
I'm not the only one who had a bad user experience on that page.

